# WAGO 750-486 GSD Datei für TIA Portal



## ADS_0x1 (9 November 2017)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe in einem Projekt eine Ex AI Klemme von WAGO vom E-Planer vorgesetzt bekommen, um genau zu sein eine 750-486. Ich habe meinen GSD Katalog geupdated (750_916_V23), aber leider finde ich kein Gerät in meinem Hardware-Katalog, was diesem Gerät entspricht. 

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen? Danke!

Viele Grüße.


----------



## acid (9 November 2017)

Habe die GSD Version 2.31 und dort gibt es diese Klemme:


----------



## ChristophD (9 November 2017)

Hi,

du must erst den Feldbuskoppler von Wago einfügen und dann in der Gerätesicht das EX I Gerät einfügen
zu finden unter Modul ->Ex i Eigensichere Busklemmen


----------



## ADS_0x1 (9 November 2017)

Danke euch beiden, 

aber bei mir fehlt der dennoch ^^

Ich habe eine 750-35 V02.02 eingefügt  (war bereits so projektiert), aber dennoch zeigt der mir keine 486 an...


----------



## ChristophD (9 November 2017)

zeig mal bitte das kopfmodul, was genau hast du da für eins?
Laut angaben zu dem Modul brauchst du:

PROFINET Feldbuskoppler 750-375 FW 03 oder 750-377 FW 03


----------



## ADS_0x1 (9 November 2017)

Muss es denn die FW 03 sein? Ich habe hier projektiert eine FW 05:


----------



## ChristophD (9 November 2017)

nein muss nicht, bei 05 ist es bei mir auch da
geh mal auf eigenschaften der Kopfbaugruppe und dann Kataloginsformationen
Was steht da?
Eventuell musst du den Ausgabestand der GSDML ändern wenn die Baugruppe schon erzeugt wurde mit einer älteren GSDML!


----------



## ADS_0x1 (9 November 2017)

Der Ausgabestand war von 2015, allerdings schon  in der Version 2.31, ich habe jetzt den Ausgabestand auf die (noch einmal neu installierte Version) gsdml-v2.31-wago-series750_753-20170715.xml geändert und schwups: Die Klemme hat sich in meine Liste teleportiert.

Danke dir für die Hilfe Christoph!


----------

